# I love Bass Visits PMG Autocare,



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Seen this on the ILB website, video of them visiting PMG Autocare. With it being in Ballyclare thought id share 

http://www.ilovebass.co.uk/article/272/ilb-visits-pmg-autocare/


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice video! & nice car!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good video that. I live in ballyclare and I have never heard of them. Must keep an eye out for them now. :thumb:


----------



## blabley (Oct 20, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

This car is class


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I miss my C30


----------

